# Will Angelfish eat Amano shrimp?



## Daximus

I have ghost shrimp in with my angels and don't have any issues. The key for me seems to be introducing them into the tank when the angels aren't paying attention. Mine would try to eat a football if I give it to them at "feeding" time. 

Now, if the angels ever reach a size that a shrimp fits nicely into their mouths...all bets are off. Or if perhaps you have an overly "a-hole" angel fish that just terrorizes everything, again, all bets are off. 

Cichlid general rule: If it fits in their mouth, it is potential nom nom nom.


----------



## eklikewhoa

It varies, although the amano shrimp won't fit in their mouths I have seen them attack/nip shrimp to death.


----------



## DerekFF

Yes they will

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kdogg

they rip them appart a definite no no in my opinion


----------



## TWA

They'll just bully them to death. No big deal


----------



## 10gallonplanted

But ive also heard that if they grow up with them in the tank they wont bother them. Cause they cant eat them being only juvies so they wont see them as food. 
I had to take my gourami out though, she will kill anything thats not a fish lo.


----------



## StygianSteel

I personally haven't tried it... but I wouldn't try it either. I can definitely see the Angels at least picking on them. Even if they can't fit em in their mouths, they can make their lives hell/bully them to death.


----------



## JustJen

I tried it with a couple of medium sized amanos. Main villians in that tank are angels and a couple of gold rams. I never saw any of them actually eat the shrimp, but the shrimp in that tank are no more. The ones that landed in my shrimp tank or betta tanks are all fine. Logical answer is, they got eaten!


----------



## d3snoopy

I have a tank with amanos and angels in it. I wouldn't recommend the combination. When I got the angels, I had amano shrimp and cherry shrimp in there. Now, I just have amano shrimp, and they keep a REALLY low profile. I haven't seem it, but I suspect that they get harassed if they come out of hiding.


----------



## PhillCA

I have 7 wild Altum angels in same tank with 20+ Amano shrimps in a 55G planted tank. I Came home one day and i saw an amano in an altum mouth. I tried to look for any amano shrimps that was still alive....NONE.

Like Daximus said "Cichlid general rule: If it fits in their mouth, it is potential nom nom nom."


----------



## Bettatail

PhillCA said:


> wild Altum angels


:bounce:
where did you get them in SFBA?


----------



## PhillCA

Got them last september from rick, milpitas.


----------

